# New member: check out my first pics! :)



## Tash92 (May 24, 2012)

Hi there! So this is my first post, and I just thought I'd share some of my most recent graphite drawings  Enjoy.
Natasha


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

amazing work Natasha! Welcome - wow!


----------



## ankitrn (Jun 11, 2012)

wow! great work


----------



## chrispw (Jul 11, 2012)

amazing work, something to inspire too.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Have to love the portrait artist! very nice work, have you thought about color pencil?


----------

